# Message Bundles werden nicht geladen



## Raphalon (16. Apr 2011)

Hallo,

möchte folgende Anwendung (Kap 2 von Core JavaServer Faces) auf einer Neuinstallation von Glassfish starten. Das Problem ist, daß das message bundle nicht zieht. In der Ausgabe steht also nur "#{msgs.heading}" und nicht "Viel Spaß mit dem Zahlenquiz".

index.xhtml

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN"  
"http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"
      xmlns:f="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core"
      xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html">
   <h:head>
      <title>#{msgs.title}</title>
   </h:head>
   <h:body>
   <h3>#{msgs.heading}</h3>
   </h:body>
</html>
```

messages.properties

```
title=Zahlenquiz
heading=Viel Spa\u00df mit dem Zahlenquiz!
```

faces-config.xml

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>
<faces-config xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee" 
   xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
   xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee 
      http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee/web-facesconfig_2_0.xsd"
   version="2.0">
   <application>
      <locale-config>
         <default-locale>de</default-locale>
         <supported-locale>en</supported-locale>
      </locale-config>
      <resource-bundle>
         <base-name>resources.messages</base-name>
         <var>msgs</var>
      </resource-bundle>
   </application>
</faces-config>
```

web.xml

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<web-app xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" 
   xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee"
   xmlns:web="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee/web-app_2_5.xsd"
   xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee 
      http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee/web-app_2_5.xsd"
   version="2.5">
   <servlet>
      <servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
      <servlet-class>javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet</servlet-class>
   </servlet>
   <servlet-mapping>
      <servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
      <url-pattern>*.jsf</url-pattern>
   </servlet-mapping>
   <welcome-file-list>
      <welcome-file>index.xhtml</welcome-file>
   </welcome-file-list>
   <context-param>
      <param-name>javax.faces.PROJECT_STAGE</param-name>
      <param-value>Development</param-value>
   </context-param>
</web-app>
```

Die Dateien sind jeweils am richtigen Ort plaziert und Tipfehler scheinen ausgeschlossen. Auf meiner Linux-Maschine läuft die Anwendung unter Tomcat7 problemlos. Was läuft unter glassfish falsch?

Grüße,

Raphalon


----------



## Sym (16. Apr 2011)

Wo liegt denn Dein Properties-File? In welchem Package?


----------



## Raphalon (16. Apr 2011)

Habe die Lösung des Problems gefunden: habe beim Aufsetzen des neuen "Dynamic Web Project" vergessen, unter Configuration "JavaServer Faces v2.0 Project" auszuwählen. Als Folge wurde nicht nur das Message Bundle nicht gefunden, sondern auch die JSF - Tags überhaupt nicht gerendert.

Nachdem das nun gelöst war, hatte ich noch das nächste Problem, daß für die Annotation @Named auch eine (leere) Datei beans.xml vorhanden sein muß.

Jetzt läuft es aber und ich kann mich weiter durcharbeiten. 

Vielen Dank dennoch für Deine Mühe!!! *Much appreciated*


----------

